# Pinn October 2006 to May 11, 2009 :(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Pinny girl was a rat I was babysitting along with her older cagemate Eggy. They arrived on November 27, 2008 and never left. Their owner decided that they were doing so well with me, and her own life had taken a sudden nasty detour as well, so they ended up staying.

Eggy was very uncertain but warmed up fast, but Pinn…Pinn loved everyone, and everyone loved Pinn. How could you not? She had the most beautiful eyes, and expression and a huuuge guineapig sized body.  Yep, she was obese. She was like a big stuffed animal but warm, and alive and very cuddly. She was too fat to scritch her own back end, so I did it for her daily…she loved that!

I introduced Lady the feisty older girl to Eggy and Pinn, and they all did very well together, but sadly Eggy passed that scary night when the power went off in Toronto while cuddled up with me.

After that Pinn and Lady really bonded. Lady went through her enucleation with Gentle Pinn by her side, taking care of her. Pinn’s 2 joys beyond food was trundling happily around the livingroom, or sleeping cuddled up behind my knees. Now don’t think she was such a sweetie that there was no vinegar to her! She would often nip me to get me to move out of her way…hehehe. We had a few midnight chats and after that she would just head butt me. LOL

But age catches up to us all, she finally started to lose weight, and then her breathing went…today I realized that medicating her wasn’t doing enough, and it would be more for me than for her. So I took her in with Tonka (followup from her surgery) and got my vet to examine her, and decide whether to try something new or have her pts. We all know the answer.

Pinny just arrived.









Eggi and Pinn









Time for Food?









The addition of Lady









Lady would try to dominate Pinn, but Pinn would just sit on her LOL

yesterday... :'(









And my favourite memories  

Calling her name, she would come out from under the blanket









Saying the magic words “Want Breakfast?”, her eyes would brighten and she would just light up :lol:









I cannot believe its only been 5 months that I have known her, as it feels like she’s been in my life for years. *heart*


----------



## ruth-less (May 11, 2009)

sorry for your loss,sounds like she was a great rattie


----------



## Deepsilvr (Sep 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss hun. My heart goes out to you!! :'(


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

aww, Im sorry for your loss. She was such a cute big squishy rat! She sounded like a wonderful girl


----------



## chell1894 (Jan 4, 2009)

i am so sorry for your loss


----------

